# Brassen anfüttern



## Masterfischer (12. März 2005)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und hab glatt mal ne Frage was würdet ihr zum anfüttern auf Brassen nehmen. 
Also ich habe mal was gelesen 
50g Zwieback gemahlen
50g Haferflocken gemahlen
15g Sensas caramelix
100g Paniermehl
100g Frolic gemahlen
erde zum abtöhnen weil helles Futter auf dunklem Grund Fische abschreckt
+ 1 Hand voll Maden

Mfg Masterfischer


----------



## Erik90 (12. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen im AB!

Also als erstes wär zu klären wo du angelst?
Im Still- oder Fließgewässer?
Diese Infos sind wichtig für Bindung und Zutaten deines Futters!#h 

|wavey: Gruß Erik|wavey:

Der Angelsüchtige!


----------



## Erik90 (12. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Ach und was noch wichtig ist!
Darf das Futter etwas mehr Kosten oder Billig sein?
Und für welche Jahreszeit willst du es?
Gruß Erik


----------



## DerStipper (12. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Also das is aber sehr sehr wenig Futter würde ich sagen meist hab ich 2,7 - 3kg dabei.


----------



## Masterfischer (12. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Hallo

Ich angle an einem See also einem Stillgewässer.

MFG Posenbauer


----------



## DerStipper (12. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

OK aber selbst fürs Stillwasser ist das reichlich wenig Futter.
Und was du vergessen kannst sind die Haferflocken viel zu bindend. Angelerde wenn überhaupt nur die die extra für Stillwasser is aber die is relativ teuer. Dann mach lieber etwas Coprah Melasse rein die is auch gut.


----------



## Masterfischer (13. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

@ Der Stipper

2 FRagen 1. Was ist Corpha Melasse ? und 2. Was kostet es ?

MFG Masterfischer


----------



## Rotauge (13. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Hallo,

Copramelasse ist quuasi pulverisierte Kokosmelasse. Es ist ziemlich dunkel und bindet stark. Sein Anteil in der Futtermischung sollte so 15 - 20% betragen. Rotaugen und Brassen fahren drauf ab. Tüte kostet 2 € oder so in dem Dreh.

Melasse für die Brasse


----------



## Lechfischer (13. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Hallo,ich angel regelmäßig in einem see mit gutem Brassenbestand.Ich benutze immer ganz einfach 60% Paniermehl,5% Zucker und 35% Haferflocken.Ein super einfaches Rezept,aber gut.Deines ist vielleicht besser,aber wahrscheinlich auch viel teurer als mein einfache Futter.Ist echt billig!!!!


----------



## Masterfischer (13. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Danke dafür !!!
MFG Masterischer


----------



## Erik90 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

*Hallo, *
also wenn es etwas mehr kosten darf würd ich dir das hier empfehlen!

*Brassen im See:*
40%  3000 Super Etang Brassen

20%  3000 Jaune traçante (Gelb)

20%  Super Pastoncino orange. Und gib einen Beutel UnixBrasem hinzu (für 3 kg Trockenfutter)

20%  Erde zum feuchten Futter geben, danach sieben.
Kannst aber auch die Erde weglassen und einfach mehr vom Super Etang Brassen!
Alles von Sensas!!!

Wenn es Billig sein soll dann nimm einfach das!
*Brassen im See:*
50% Paniermehl
30% Bisquitmehl
20% Erde zum feuchten Futter, danach sieben! 

Und noch Lebendköder bei mischen! (Maden, Zuckis, Würmer oder Mais)
So ich hoffe ich konnte dir Weiter Helfen!|wavey: 

|wavey: Gruß Erik|wavey: 

#6 Der Angelsüchtige!!!#6


----------



## Masterfischer (13. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Danke
MFG Masterfischer


----------



## Robin90 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Naja wenn du in einem See angelst würde ich dir empfehlen nicht so viel anzufüttern!In einem Fließgewässer wird das futter doch schon mal mehr weggetrieben als in einem See! Ich würd dir Futter von Sensas empfehlen da gibt es schon gute für wenig geld!


ROBIN#h |wavey:


----------



## sibirjak (15. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

@Robin


> Sensas empfehlen da gibt es schon gute für wenig geld!


Wo hast du Sensas Futter für wenig Geld gesehen ?

@Masterfischer

Nimm Paniermehl, Haferflocken, Dosenmais, Maden, Vanilezucker das reicht für Brassen und andere Weisfische.

Gruß,
sibirjak


----------



## hawkeye (15. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Nimm auch noch Copramelasse dazu.

Du kannst bis zu 25 % ins Futter mischen. Glaub mir, die Brassen lieben es...
Petri Heil!!


----------



## dcpolo (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*



			
				sibirjak schrieb:
			
		

> @Robin
> 
> Wo hast du Sensas Futter für wenig Geld gesehen ?
> 
> ...



#6 genau so mache ich es auch am Rhein! Alles andere wird zu teuer und fängt auch nicht besser!


----------



## Der_Fischer1982 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Hallo!
Ich geh zwar nicht so oft auf Friedfisch aber wenn, dann nehme ich diese Mischung.
Stillwasser:
1 kg Paniermehl
500 g Haferflocken
ca. 250 g Maismehl (unbedingt mal ins Futter machen, wirkt Wunder)
ein paar Maden
1 Dose Mais
Vanille Aroma

Fließwasser:
1 kg Paniermehl
500 g Haferflocken
ca. 250 g Maismehl
ein paar Maden
1 Dose Mais
Vanille Aroma  :q 

Mit dem Futter angel ich eigentlich immer wenn ich auf Friedfisch gehe.

Viel Erfolg damit!
Martin


----------



## Erik90 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

@Robin:
Sorry aber da muss ich dich entäuschen!
Bei Sensas kostet das Kilo 3€ (bei normalen Mehlen, wie Kokosmehl)
Und 4-6€ das Kilo Mischungen!
da kommt man viel billiger weg wenn man die Mehle im Supermarkt kauft!
Gruß Erik


----------



## Erik90 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

@dcpolo
Ja Teuer ist es, aber ich vertrau beim Wettkampf nur noch drauf! (Sensas)


----------



## DerStipper (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Erik versuch mal Mondial die Fertigfutter sind auch gut.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> Erik versuch mal Mondial die Fertigfutter sind auch gut.


Ey das ist auch meine Favouritenmarke.:m  Ich hohle mir immer das Black Bream. Das ist zwar für den Winter gedacht aber das funzt auch im Frühsommer super. Besonders im Frühling ist es unschlagbar:m


----------



## Robin90 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*



			
				sibirjak schrieb:
			
		

> @Robin
> 
> Wo hast du Sensas Futter für wenig Geld gesehen ?
> 
> ...


Wo ich Sensas Futter für wenig geld gesehen hab das kann ich dir sagen und zwar in c
Cottbus!


----------



## Robin90 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*



			
				Erik90 schrieb:
			
		

> @Robin:
> Sorry aber da muss ich dich entäuschen!
> Bei Sensas kostet das Kilo 3€ (bei normalen Mehlen, wie Kokosmehl)
> Und 4-6€ das Kilo Mischungen!
> ...


Na tolle Wolle weißt du nicht mehr in Cottbus da hinten der Angelladen mit dem 20Liter Sensas eimer den ich mir fast mitnehmen wollte?!Da gab es doch auch schon billigeres Futter!


----------



## DerStipper (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Wie teuer war das Futter?
mehr oder weniger als 3,5€ das Kilo?


----------



## DerStipper (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ey das ist auch meine Favouritenmarke.:m Ich hohle mir immer das Black Bream. Das ist zwar für den Winter gedacht aber das funzt auch im Frühsommer super. Besonders im Frühling ist es unschlagbar:m


 
Im Winter(seit diesem Winter ) hab ich meist
das Schwarze von Browning ist auch im Askari


----------



## Karpfenchamp (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Ich nehme faszt nur mondial(das Black bream). Dieses Jahr aber nicht so intensiv. Das kostet unheimlich viel Geld pro kilo. Damals habe ich mir da immer für 2 Wochen 1 Kilo von gekauft. Ich habe mich aber letztes Wochenende mit 6 Kilo Allroundmischung auf der Angelmesse eingedeckt. Das sind 3x 2kilo Tüten die durchsichtig sind und wo ein kleines Etikett drauf ist. Auf dem Etikett steht merkwürdiger weise Sensas. Aber ich habe das Futter für 9€(wie schon gesagt 6 kilo) gekriegt. So billig soll Sensas sein? Da kostet doch ein kilo sonst so etwa 4 €


----------



## Fox (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Kann man Brassen auch mit Hanf gut fangen??und kann man sie auch mit genug Futter an Plätze locken wo sie sonst nicht sind??


----------



## Brassencather (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

@Fox
Natürlich kann mann Brassen mit genügend Futter an Plätze locken wo sie sonst nicht sind aber du musst dabei beachten das du nur anlocken willst und nicht sätigen.
Hoffe ich konte dir(euch) weiterhelfen
MFG Brassencather


----------



## Mirek (16. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Brassen sind Staubsauger und dazu noch meißt im Schwarm unterwegs.
Also wenn sie da sind brauchst Du wirklich Futter.

Hanf solltest Du nicht zugeben da er ölhaltig und würzig ist.
Das lockt eher Rotaugen an.
Ein Brassenfutter sollte am Boden bleiben und keine oder wenig aufsteigende Partikel haben.

Zum Futter würde ich noch TTX-Mais beifügen. Bindet und die Brassen lieben Mais.

Gruß
Mirek


----------



## langerLulatsch (17. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Kann Erik90 da nur zustimmen:
Wenn es günstig sein soll und für den "Hausgebrauch" gedacht ist tut es ne Mischung aus Paniermehl und Bisquitmehl. Ich misch dannnoch Zucker und Topsecret-Pulver drunter, dass es schön süß wird!
Wenns aufs preisliche nicht so ankommt, dann die Mischungen von Sensas! Echt gut das Zeug! Hab anfang letzten Jahres mit Mosella gefischt und dann zu Sensas gewechselt, hat sich bemerkbar gemacht! Zumindest in den Gewässern bei mir!
Browning soll auch sehr gut sein, wird deses Jahr mal getestet.
Die anderen Marken hab ich noch nicht gefischt, hat mein Händler nicht im Angebot.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Igor (17. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese oft in den Bestandteilen von Futtermischungen : Corpha Melasse. Der Edelmann & Boardmoderator (|supergri:m)
Rotauge  hat schon erklärt was das ist.

   Habe aber die Frage : wo kriege ich das her?

    @ sibirjak


			
				sibirjak schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Nimm Paniermehl, Haferflocken, Dosenmais, Maden, Vanilezucker das reicht für Brassen und andere Weisfische.


kannst du vielleicht ungefähr die Mischungsverhältnisse angeben?

    @ Mirek,

   Was ist TTX-Mais?

Danke für Euere Antworten


----------



## Masterfischer (17. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Danke für eure ganzen Antworten hoffe es kommen noch viele dazu.
MFG Masterfischer


----------



## Brassencather (17. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

@Igor 
ICh weiß nicht was TTX Mais ist aber was es nutzen soll.
TTX-Mais : Grobe Bestandteile,die den Fresstrieb anregen sollen
MFG Brassencather


----------



## Brassencather (17. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

@all
Wo stehen Brassen eigentlich eher am Rand oder an anderren Teilen des Stillgewässers
Wir haben bei uns einen alten Badesee der am anfang ausgebaggert wurde und so ca. 130-140 cm tief ist könnten da welche stehn?
MFG Brassencather


----------



## Erik90 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

@Robin: ja das Futter war ein Sonderangebot, sonst Ist das Teuerer !
Kannst mir und die anderen ruhig mal was glauben
Gruß Erik


----------



## Erik90 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

@all: was meint ihr mit Mondial? oder so?
Gruß Erik


----------



## DerStipper (17. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

TTX Maiskuchen
wird zu Hause in nem Topf mit Wassre zu nem Brei angerührt und dann dem Futter beigemengt. Oder so ähnlich.
@Igor
Askari hat das Kilo für 2,79 oder so ähnlich.


----------



## langerLulatsch (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Hier nochmal nen recht interesanter Link rund um Futtermischungen!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Mirek (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

TTX-Mais ist grober Maiskuchen. 
Du solltest TTX einen Tag vorher in Wasser ansetzen. Dann bekommt er die richtige Sättigung (ca. 5faches Volumen). Dabei ist es wichtig ausreichend Wasser beizufügen (öfter kontrollieren). Er sollte während er quillt ständig von Wasser bedekt sein.
Da Brassenfutter wenig aufsteigende Partikel haben soll. Sollte man auch das Futter am abend vor dem angeln ansetzen damit es über Nacht durchzieht.

Also erst den TTX-Brei in das trockene Futter und danach wenn nötig zusätzlich Wasser. 
Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, nimm lieber Regenwasser. Das hat einen geringeren Härtegrad als Leitungswasser...
Die Futtermischung ruhig ein WENIG zu naß, da es über Nacht ja noch zieht.

Wann die Aromen beigefügt werden ist eine Frage der Philosophie.
Einige lassen den TTX schon darin quillen, andere fügen es sie dem Wasser bei und wieder andere beim angeln.
Wenn Du die Entscheidung, welches Aroma Du benutzen willst, bereits vor dem Angeln getroffen hast, füge die Aromen am abend vorher zu.

Lehm natürlich nach Bedarf erst am Wasser oder noch besser jedem Ballen einzeln, da Du dann noch variieren kannst.

Petri
Lucky


----------



## Robin90 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*



			
				Erik90 schrieb:
			
		

> @Robin: ja das Futter war ein Sonderangebot, sonst Ist das Teuerer !
> Kannst mir und die anderen ruhig mal was glauben
> Gruß Erik


 
MACH ICH DOCH ABER ICH FIND DAS UND WAS IN DEN REGALEN STAND WAR NOCH ETWAS BILLIGER!Da haben noch andere Futter in den Regalen gestanden die nicht von Sensas waren und noch etwas teurer waren!Du musst dein Futter ja auch nicht in Spremberg kaufen das kannst du ja nicht bezalen!!!


----------



## Erik90 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*

Ich bestell ja auch mein Futter, das ist viel Billiger !


----------



## Carpjunky (16. April 2005)

*AW: Brassen anfüttern*



			
				Robin90 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wenn du in einem See angelst würde ich dir empfehlen nicht so viel anzufüttern!In einem Fließgewässer wird das futter doch schon mal mehr weggetrieben als in einem See! Ich würd dir Futter von Sensas empfehlen da gibt es schon gute für wenig geld!
> 
> 
> ROBIN#h |wavey:



wie hei?t du weiter


----------

